# The Ultimate Pooper Scooper



## swimminchikin (Feb 27, 2013)

So here's a question: What do you consider the ultimate pooper scooper tool that you can't live without? 

I'm currently using pelleted bedding for the horses and I love it. I use the plastic dura-fork and it makes stall cleaning soooooo much easier for me. 

BUT, my horses are not loving it.  No matter how much I water it down, they're still waking up dusty and sniffly (night turnout is NOT an option here). So, I'm contemplating switching back to shavings despite the fact that I hate them. 

Anyone have a magic trick for cleaning stalls with shavings? Any secret weapon in their arsenal? Shovel? Fork? Little brother that accepts bribes?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Big fan of the Super Fork. I believe it's in the same family as the Dura-Fork.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

i dont lock my horses in stalls, feed textred feed and have a bunch of free range chickens. I never pick up poo


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Shake N Fork MANURE FORK, regular/mini-tine, basic/motorized, easier cleaning

These are the absolute BEST. They're tough, the company stands behind the product and they cut your cleaning time in 1/2 or more. 

Normally I buy my shavings in bulk, but right now I'm using pelleted bedding. I have never had a horse have respiratory issues with the bedding, are you sure it's not an allergy to some other kind of pollen? 

I vastly prefer the pelleted bedding but when I can buy a pallet for around $250 and a truckload of shavings that will last me 6 months is the same price....I gotta go with shavings.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Joe4d said:


> i dont lock my horses in stalls, feed textred feed and have a bunch of free range chickens. I never pick up poo


So why did you post in the thread, then? Your situation is completely different from hers if you'd actually bothered to _read_ her post. :?

Dream, you may lurve those electronic forks, but they're not cheap. Plus, the day I can't manually shake a manure fork is the day I get rid of my horses.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> So why did you post in the thread, then? Your situation is completely different from hers if you'd actually bothered to _read_ her post. :?
> 
> Dream, you may lurve those electronic forks, but they're not cheap. Plus, the day I can't manually shake a manure fork is the day I get rid of my horses.


Yes, they are not cheap. When I bought them I was cleaning 40 stalls plus turnouts a day and they made life a lot easier. I don't know how old you are, SR, but I'm 56 and very arthritic. I'll take all the help I can get, be it from a manure fork or a tractor or a manure spreader.


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

I use the plastic forks and just shavings, the best part is having so many volunteer children to help clean stalls for you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I guess I'm the only one who still prefers straw bedding.......
After German race track training I do a straw stall as fast and clean as a shavings stall...and it seems so much more comfy....;-)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

deserthorsewoman said:


> I guess I'm the only one who still prefers straw bedding.......
> After German race track training I do a straw stall as fast and clean as a shavings stall...and it seems so much more comfy....;-)


Straw here costs $7/bale. Pelleted bedding is $5/bag and flakes by the bag are $4.75. I can buy shavings at $250 the truck load for a 15 cu. yard load and that will last me 6 months. Maybe longer now that I'm down to 5 horses. A pallet of flakes or pellets is also $250 and at 5-8 bags per stall for a complete strip, I can barely strip and re-bed with a pallet. I use straw for 2 weeks in a foaling stall and then switch back to shavings.


----------



## swimminchikin (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses! 

Yep. The Superfork does look very similar to mine.

Joe, I'll trade you chickens. We have tons of them running alllllll over the place, but they don't clean quite as much as that. 

I'd love to leave the horses free range 24/7, but we have predators of the 2 legged kind. I'm completely surrounded by city folk and teenagers so my guys are locked in at night with the barn dogs so I know they can't be turned loose to run down the highway. People can be quite special some times. 

Dreamcatcher, I had no idea they made motorized forks and now I'm drooling with jealousy. Drooling.  I do work an office job, so I consider stall cleaning a form of exercise, so no motor for me yet. Someday though... 

I'm pretty familiar with allergies, having dealt with them in the past with a different mare so I'm pretty sure it's not that. The two geldings have been here for a long time and there were no issues until switching bedding. I'm wondering if the TSC brand of pellets is lousy. They turn to dust super fast. 

My plan is to switch back to shavings and see how it goes. If there's not a change I'll call the vet for a consult. Thankfully, it's nothing too serious, just the sniffles, but I want to be proactive as much as I can.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

swimminchikin said:


> Thanks for all the responses!
> 
> Yep. The Superfork does look very similar to mine.
> 
> ...


You know what, I have used the TSC pelleted bedding and didn't much like it. It was kinda dusty/crumbly, not as nice as other brands. If that's where you shop, check and see if they have the corn cob bedding, I tried some of that and it was awesome stuff. I didn't have solid flooring in my barn at the time and I didn't like it on dirt, but on a solid floor, I'd have LOVED the corn cob one.


----------



## swimminchikin (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes! They do have the corn cob bedding. I'll definitely try that first. I was beginning to think all pelleted bedding was dry and super dusty. 

The stalls do have solid floors with rubber mats so that should work very well. Thank you!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Straw here costs $7/bale. Pelleted bedding is $5/bag and flakes by the bag are $4.75. I can buy shavings at $250 the truck load for a 15 cu. yard load and that will last me 6 months. Maybe longer now that I'm down to 5 horses. A pallet of flakes or pellets is also $250 and at 5-8 bags per stall for a complete strip, I can barely strip and re-bed with a pallet. I use straw for 2 weeks in a foaling stall and then switch back to shavings.


Yeah, price is a consideration. I probably would do shavings, if it wasn't for all that leftover oat hay, actually more straw than hay, cut late, which is basically turning into bedding for the run-in 's. So very little straw is actually needed;-)


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

I second the Shake N'Fork, but definitely get the smaller tines basket. I use pellets and its an absolute life saver. I love it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

